# Special Hunt #2



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

"A Hunt Above" had the opportunity to take a young man on a dream deer hunting trip in Rankin County, MS. You all meet Jordan. 








Jordan is 15 years old. This was Jordan's first deer hunt in his life. He was diagnosed in January 2008 with Aggressive B-Cell Lymphoma. He is undergoing treatment at Blair E. Batson Hospital for Children in Jackson, Mississippi. He's mom says "Jordan is the typical 15 year old boy. He enjoys everything typical 15 year old boys do. The only difference is after living 15 healthy years he finds out he is not typical anymore. Our world turned upside down on January 8th, 2008. He was sent to have a test run because his doctor heard a heart murmur. I could tell something was wrong when the tech that was running the test starting looking a little panicky. But, I was thinking something was wrong with his heart. I couldn't have been further from the truth. I was floored when they told me my son had Aggressive B-Cell Lymphoma."

The day started around 4:45 AM when the "A Hunt Above" team met Jordan and his mom. We surprised him when we had a camera crew with us. That's right; a local PBS station airs a show weekly call "Mississippi Outdoors". Jordan was a little nervous now, but was ready to go on his hunt. We then proceeded to the ranch in rural Rankin County, MS. And meet up with the guide, Irby Stewart. Irby explained where we would be hunting and gave a quick tour of the facilities. Jordan, Randy Kwan (from MS. Outdoors) and Mike Macko (Director of A Hunt Above) loaded up and headed for our hunting spot. We arrived at our spot and the 3 of us got in the ground blind that was over looking a clover field and some big white oaks that were dropping acorns. The wind was swirling ever which a way and we did not see any deer that morning.
We went back to the camp, where we were met by the smell of some fine cooking. We met the owner of the ranch, Tom Rhoden, and he introduced us to the cook, Ted Waldrom. Ted had lots of cooking going on. We also met the host of the MS Outdoors program, Melvin Tingle. Jordan talked with Melvin and learned some tips on safety and deer hunting. After eating lunch and interviews and pictures we loaded up again and went to another ground blind over looking a nice large food plot. At 4 PM, Mike sees a doe running across the food plot, but Jordan did not have time to even see the deer. At around 5:10 PM, Randy the camera man taps on Mike and points to 3 does coming in the field. Mike tells Jordan, and after a little rearranging Jordan gets settled. Mike tells Jordan which doe to take and by this time Jordan is really nervous and shaking. Mike tells him to take several deep breaths. Mike says to himself&#8230;(Buck Fever has settled in). Jordan finally calms down and takes the shot. Jordan made a good hit and we recover the doe shortly afterwards. The doe weighed 115 pounds.
We would like to thank ALL of our sponsors and individuals that have sent donations to make this hunt possible. We would also like to thank Tom Rhoden, Irby Stewart and Ted Waldrom for the hospitality that they provided for this hunt. We would also like to thank the MS. Dept of Wildlife, Fisheries & Parks and MS. Outdoors.

Jordan's mom had many questions when Jordan was diagnosed and she said "The only answer I have is that we have a very loving Lord and he has a plan for each and every one of us. And if his plan for Jordan is this, then I know he has something big in the works for him a little further down the road. And Jordan is going to be here for a long time and he will meet each challenge head on because that is the kind of strong person he is."

We At A Hunt Above ask that you all continue to pray for Jordan and his family while he goes through this battle.
Thank you,
Mike Macko (Director "A Hunt Above")

Now some pictures:
Jordan and his first deer









Here is Conservation officer Randy Newell doing the honors









Here is Jordan and his friend Seth, who also went on this hunt, and Host of MS. Outdoors Melvin Tingle









And here is a group picture of all who helped in this hunt


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Same as with Hunt #1. Prayers for healing and for all.

MSG Rude


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing but Greatness there!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

This was posted on Jordan's caringbridge web site...here' the link.
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/jordandavy

Below is from Jordans mom:

Good evening everyone. Jordan has been doing good. He had a bone scan yesterday and that went well. He has to be at the hospital at 6:30 in the morning for a couple procedures and then IVIG's at the clinic afterward. Monday he will finish the rest of his scans. We will get the results of all these in a week or so. I am not exactly sure because of the holiday but I will let everyone know as soon as I do.

Jordan had a very special day on Tuesday. He went on his first real hunting trip. And he got himself a 115 pound doe!! He is still grinning from ear to ear. And oh yeah he has the deer fever now! Now there are a few people I need to say thank you to so bare with me....

Seth, Dawn, and Chad Harris-- Thank you so much for thinking of Jordan and getting him invited to go on the deer hunt. We enjoyed it so much and I enjoyed spending the day with you.

Mike and Tony from 'A Hunt Above'-- Thank you for taking Jordan on the hunt, helping him to stay calm LOL, and for having the meat processed (and paying for it to be done). The gift card from Bass Pro was an added bonus...he loves that place. As well as the knife, it has a special place of honor in his collection...he asked me if I told you he collected knives.

Tom, Irby, and Ted-- Thank you for hosting the hunt and taking your time to spend with these two special fellas as well as making Dawn, Chad, and I feel so comfortable. Tom, you have a wonderful place and you are using it to do the Lord's work with these children. Irby, you welcomed us like we were old friends and kept everything running smooth. Ted, you are a terrific cook, all the food (and there was so much) was delicious and you even gave me pointers on frying a turkey.

Scooter, Randy, and Melvin from 'Mississippi Outdoors'-- Thank you for spending the day with us and filming everything. It is not many people who can say that they have film footage of their first deer. And he has already been spreading the word that he and his friend will be on an upcoming episode.

Randy Newell-- Thank you for taking your time to spend the day with us. Jordan will never forget how you let him use your gun to bag his first deer. You stayed around and helped Mike clean the deer and you even delivered it to the processor. And you accomplished something I have not been able to...Jordan is wearing the safety glasses.

I wish I knew how to express to all of these people how special they are to us. They made my baby feel like he was 'King for a Day' Thank you for giving him some great memories! God Bless each and every one of you!

I will update as soon as I have the results from the scans and tests.
Thank you,
Alicia


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

all ican say is totally awsome my prayers to jordan and his family


----------

